# Is this wasting disease??



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have 3 fish that have sunken bellies. At first, I thought they were just smaller and were getting pushed away from the feed. Now, I am not so sure. One is hanging off by itself and sort of head down. Not interested in feed. I am sorry I don't know what kind of fish. It is a light pink/flesh color with a white horizontal stripe on it's fins and tail.

There are longfinned danios in the same tank. On closer inspection, one or two of them may have it. Is this contagious? What do I treat with. Water is ammonia -.12, nitrites +0 and nitrates 10. Just changed water 2 days ago. 

Anyone have any idea what this is and what can I do to help. I don't have much in the way of medication, but have salt, minced garlic, melafix, and maracyn oxy.

No antibiotics in the house, but I can get some Tuesday. Our Co-op carries a couple different ones in capsule form.

Sure would appreciate any help. OH. Did I cause this by being a bad fish keeper? I would like to know so I can change my ways. Also, had the fish for a couple months now.

Thanks for your help and have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll geuss it is some sort of internal parasite.Probly contagious.A pic would help.If it is possible I would seperate any with signs.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Wish I could include a picture. Never been able to do it. Now, my computer won't recognize my camera. They are all in a 10galon tank. Have been since I brought them home. Do you think garlic will help?? I know it is more of a preventative, but couldn't hurt..........right???

Come to think of it, I have a ten still up and running with 3-4 feeder guppies. Might put the healthy ones in there. Then treat with garlic. I fed them flakes a few minutes ago, and they all ate. The one that is the worse didn't eat a lot, but some when in it.

Have a blessed day


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I wouldn't move fish from a contaminated tank to a healthy one.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

You are right about that. I wasn't thinking clear. Do you have any idea how to treat this? Remembered I do have a little liquid amoxacillin left over from my cat. Would that help, or do I get an antibiotic from the co-op...or will an antibiotic take care of this problem?

So far, none of them are interested in garlic. Think I will crush some and mix it with frozen brine shrimp.

Have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Without knowing exactly what is going on with your fish(but thinking it is an internal parasite) I would PM "inkmaker".Charles is very intelligent and manufactures the proper meds to deal with a couple of the infamous parasites.He's always very helpful and truly concerned with fish(like many of us).His knowledge is a great asset we have here .Look him up but I'll pm him for you so if "inkmaker" responds definately touch base with him.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I will try to find him. I know he is the best when it comes to diseases in aquariums.

Have a blessed day


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

I think I missed this message. Please contact me at my email address : 

*[email protected]*
I'll get back with some help for the not eating fish.

Charles Harrison



vreugy said:


> I have 3 fish that have sunken bellies. At first, I thought they were just smaller and were getting pushed away from the feed. Now, I am not so sure. One is hanging off by itself and sort of head down. Not interested in feed. I am sorry I don't know what kind of fish. It is a light pink/flesh color with a white horizontal stripe on it's fins and tail.
> 
> There are longfinned danios in the same tank. On closer inspection, one or two of them may have it. Is this contagious? What do I treat with. Water is ammonia -.12, nitrites +0 and nitrates 10. Just changed water 2 days ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got a guppy with a similar issue, however he is still eating regularly. Any help would be appreciated.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/guppy-sunken-stomache-lethargic-55537.html


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Contact inkman. His email address is in post #8. He has told me what it will take to help my fish. He has something that will do the trick if the fish aren't to far gone. Also told me what happens to the fish and why they loose so much weight. He isn't expensive either. 

have a blessed day


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

vreugy said:


> Contact inkman. His email address is in post #8. He has told me what it will take to help my fish. He has something that will do the trick if the fish aren't to far gone. Also told me what happens to the fish and why they loose so much weight. He isn't expensive either.
> 
> have a blessed day


Actually its, inkmaker and the site is Levamisole, Flubendazole & other chemicals for the aquarium

I can't solve all the problems with Parasites but I do have a very good record with several.

Charles H


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Sorry about the misspell on your name. Getting old I guess. 

have a blessed day


----------

